# REHOME: Neutered male grey/white lop - North Georgia



## pocketsizedrhino (Mar 3, 2010)

A very handsome, *neutered*, grey and white lop is in need of a new home. His college owner no longer has the time for him and he has been living in a dirty cage with less and less free range time. :-\ He lives in a 3x3 panel NIC cage and used to be litter trained but due to the infrequent cleanings he has gotten out of the habit. He would be easy to re-train with some patience. 

His name is Rupert. My friend came to me to see if I knew anyone who wants a bunny and if not he will be posted on craigslist and end up who knows where.Â  I really wish I wasn't living in an apartment w/roommate right now otherwise I would find a way to take him in but I simply do not have the space if I can't bond him and Kirby.. or the funds. This really tears at my heart because he was one of the bunnies at the mom and pop pet store I worked at two years ago... My co-worker's roommate bought him and judging by my co-worker's love for animals I was really relived and happy that he found a good forever home.

















If there is even a "maybe" ringing in your head please PM me or email me at [email protected] and we can try and work out any arrangements necessary. I am willing to pick him up in Dahlonega and deliver him to anywhere around there, Kennesaw or Gwinnett.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 3, 2010)

He is stunning! :shock:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 3, 2010)

What a spectacular looking bunny!


----------



## Mika77 (Mar 4, 2010)

He is beautiful. So sad that so many nice bunnies need homes.


----------



## pOker (Mar 4, 2010)

I wish I could take him, but I wont get to Georgia until July..

What a beautiful bunny!


----------



## mkw (Mar 5, 2010)

I just sent you an email about Rupert! I just joined this site by chance. I do not own a bunny yet, but I have been looking for one... particularly one with lop ears! Maybe he is the one for me!


----------



## Cabrissi (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh gosh, he's just stunning! I hope he finds his perfect home... wish you guys were over here, he'd be most welcomed!


----------



## Pipp (Mar 12, 2010)

:bump


Anything happen with this?


----------



## Boz (Mar 12, 2010)

OMG He is gorgeous!! I would take him in a heartbeat if I didn't leave so far and wasn't already had my max!


----------



## nicolevins (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey any updates?

Did mkw get to take your bunny?


----------

